# unsuppported version 0 of verneed record?

## bawoelz

Okay, here's my situation.  I have gentoo (kernel 2.6.4-ck2) installed on my work laptop.  I booted off my knoppix cd so I could use qtparted to resize a couple of my partitions to give my gentoo installation a little extra breathing room.  I expanded my root partition (reiserfs) by about 4 Gig and now when I try to boot into gentoo, it fails with the following error message right after it mounts my root volume as read only:

/bin/bash:  error while loading shared libraries:  /bin/bash:  unsupported version 0 of Verneed record

I can boot off of  the gentoo livecd and mount the partition just fine.  I ran fsck.reiserfs and it found a whole $&%!load of errors and fixed them.  When I try to "chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash" from the livecd, I get the same error.

my lost+found directory on the partition has thousands of entries after running fsck.  Anyone know if there's a way to recover those files automatically?

Any ideas?  Any other information that would be helpful?

----------

